# Yay for poopies!!!



## MrPinball (Feb 23, 2013)

So just something to make you think and smile  You know all those times when we or others post about poop ("Hedgie poops sooooo much!", "Sigh more poop again", "Poop all over - will this stop?" etc..)? Well all day yesterday I didn't see any poop in his cage and was so worried. Took him out to play in the evening, gave him treatz, no poopies... waited 30 minutes.... no poopies. Had visuals of going to vet and imagining nightmare scenarios...

Then finally after an hour.... big ole poopie. I'm telling you I felt like a kid on Christmas Day! So let's be thankful for hedgie poopies because we know our hedgie's are ok


----------



## Katis228 (Aug 19, 2012)

Yay!!! :mrgreen: 

I know I'm always relieved to find lots of poop in Mal's cage (litter box, fleece, wheel, I don't care WHERE as long as it's there). 

I praised her highly last night when after her first bought of wheeling there was a nice big poop, and as a bonus it was IN THE LITTER PAN!! :lol:


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

I never gave it much thought. But, yes, poop is good! (the  = thumbs up)


----------

